# Janis Piano Sonata No.3



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

A new recording on youtube. Might interest some of you.


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

*The rest of that Sonata*


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

*Some more videos from Youtube*


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Maxwell, a relation to Byron Janis?


----------



## chopinsky (May 20, 2011)

No, there is no relation.


----------

